# HID bulbs or kits?



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

are kits worth it, or should i just buy a pair of sylvastars(sp) bulbs?
also, where can i find kits for 04 pathfinders that have both high and low beams?

also, are yellow bulbs better for foglights lights?

finally, how long do 5000+ HID bulbs last before they need to be replaced?

thankz


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

potsdamcartel said:


> are kits worth it, or should i just buy a pair of sylvastars(sp) bulbs?
> also, where can i find kits for 04 pathfinders that have both high and low beams?
> 
> also, are yellow bulbs better for foglights lights?
> ...


They arent worth it. If you have the right size bulb, you can get the PIAA Super Plasma GT-X which is the same color and intensity as 5-6000k HID, cost less than 100 dollars from an authorized dealers, are very reliable and have a 1 or 2 year warranty.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont get hid kits or bulb they offer so much glare especially in a halogen reflector type housing.

get the silverstars of the piaas they will be much better


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey i have the silver stars and i also have driving lights and i dont really think that if you have this you would deff. not need hid you cant drive with the drivinh lights in traffic tho i got blinked at several times because of this lol but about those piaa bulbs im very interested has anyone ever used both silver stars and piaa? if so is the difference really that great? if so i will buy them right now i like to see as well as i can at night. and yes for fog lights amber is the best color but not for dirving lights. i got mine at walmart for 20bucks and then i got a remote harness for 30 bucks and it was a snap to install because you dont need to wire anything through the fire wall :thumbup:


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

so i will have regular high beams and white low beams?
i don't not know anything about lighting. all i know is what i want.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you are unsure might as well get the XD5 5800 from www.globalpremier.com use the stock wattage


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

what do you mean by stock wattage?
i thought all you had to do was replace bulbs. is there more involved? i mean, if i bought the PIAAs, all i would have to do is replace the stock bulbs with those right?

also, how do i know what type of bulb to buy? manual states to use 60/55 watt bulbs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

60/55 is stock wattage so when you go buy some brighter whiter light make sure the wattage is that way.


what bulb type it should say on the manual but what car are u replacing bulbs for


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> dont get hid kits or bulb they offer so much glare especially in a halogen reflector type housing.
> 
> get the silverstars of the piaas they will be much better


Very true. Not to mention they also are very illegal and almost all aftermarket HID kits do not give you high beams.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your pathfinder has the H4 for headlights and H3 for fogs. Buying PIAA SuperPlasma GT-X for the heads and PIAA X'treme White Plus for the fogs will make you more than happy. You will have a purplish tinted extremely bright head and a clear white with the tiniest of blue tint fog. It will be bright, look good, not break the bank and I believe they are DOT approved (Xtreme White is, I'm not positive about the SuperPlasmas)


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

what do you think of the ion crystals for the fogs?
what does 55w = 85w mean?

also, thankz. you have been a great help.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it means that your bulb will run 55 watt but look like running 85

but it jes a marketing scheme and it still blow out 

and what is the ion crystal for fogs ?


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.piaa.com/Bulbs/Bulbs-H3.html

how long would gt-x's last?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm looking for new bulbs for my halos. I'm thinking it would be better to run diffrent series bulbs for the varying brightness.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

potsdamcartel said:


> http://www.piaa.com/Bulbs/Bulbs-H3.html
> 
> how long would gt-x's last?


Plenty long and their warrantied. Ive had my X'treme White Plus for about 2 years. One of heads burned out so I took it back to my dealer and they were so generous as to give me 2 new heads.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> dont get hid kits or bulb they offer so much glare especially in a halogen reflector type housing.
> 
> get the silverstars of the piaas they will be much better


Liu, dont' you have an HID kit?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no i have oem european hid projector retrofitted into my housing


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> no i have oem european hid projector retrofitted into my housing


so you dont have the hid system just the projector lens?! and you get that much better lighting! holy hell :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

He said he had the projector installed. So yes he has true HID

EDIT : Which I might ad is NOT illegal and can still be used.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> He said he had the projector installed. So yes he has true HID
> 
> EDIT : Which I might ad is NOT illegal and can still be used.


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

If you are concerned about visibility sylvania x-tra view in the black and pink/purple box are the best, and reasonably priced, if you want cool then silverstars or piaa's are good.

Problem with 'white' and hid headlamps is whiter light scatters a lot in rain and fog. So plain old halogen works better in bad weather.


All automotive headlamps hate oil from your hands, getting a fingerprint on them will make them explode sometime down the road.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Another vote for the Xtravisions. I'm using them in my headlamps and lower fogs, and they work great in heavy rain and fog. They might not "look cool," but I'd rather be able to see where I'm going.

If you want the look of HID, get HID - it'll actually help your vision.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> thank you :thumbup:



No prob. I had the same done myself. But unfortuneatly they were stolen


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm just going go to get the gt-x's and the amber ion crystals as fogs.

also, what are your opinions on replacement turn signal bulbs? do they enhance anything?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

potsdamcartel said:


> i'm just going go to get the gt-x's and the amber ion crystals as fogs.
> 
> also, what are your opinions on replacement turn signal bulbs? do they enhance anything?


they are generally illegal and you will get ticketed, fined and held to fixing it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well it depends on what you replace them with. if you get white or close to white it will blend in to the headlights and no one will be able to see it. if you want to get those bulbs that have the silver look to them but light up amber then that's great (a waste of money imo) but don't do different colors its dangerous


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my HID work fine in the rain.. it still super white


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> if you are unsure might as well get the XD5 5800 from www.globalpremier.com use the stock wattage



have you ever had those bulbs? i see that htey have the XD5 8500 ones too.. only $19 how come so cheap ..especially if they are good? 
Right now i got the Philips 4700K bulbs.. they look nice but im looking for something brighter ..without actually getting HIDs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin ninety-nine sel has those bulbs he has taken a few snap shots.. i have those bulbs sitting on my desk for h1 but have no real use for them yet.. anyone want them ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> my HID work fine in the rain.. it still super white


thats hid i think halogen is what has the problems. thats the reason i got my driving lights because my silverstars looked like they were off in the rain :thumbdwn: very bad


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea halogens really suck in the rain


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thats hid i think halogen is what has the problems. thats the reason i got my driving lights because my silverstars looked like they were off in the rain :thumbdwn: very bad


PIAA is brighter.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

true but they cant really be a true comparison and replacement of HID.

they are a brighter halogen than standard and may look like HID but really when it comes to lumens and all that it really dont compare to the true hid systems


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> true but they cant really be a true comparison and replacement of HID.
> 
> they are a brighter halogen than standard and may look like HID but really when it comes to lumens and all that it really dont compare to the true hid systems


Most dont, the GT-Xs compare to the 6k HID, but to what I understand they have 8k+ now also.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea compare due to the thin light blue film on the but keep in mind 6000 k hid is still about the max anyone should go or they will be pushing it for the lumen output is lower in the 6000 K than the 4100-4300 K HID systems.

the blue look that people see from bmw and such are not from the hid bulbs or systems it from the projectors that the HID systems are in. :thumbup:


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

are qx4's made anymore? do they have hid? finally, can i replace the 04 pathfinder light system with qx4's?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are hard as hell projectors to find.. if you do a retrofit with the QX4 projectors be prepared to shovel alot out of your cash jes for the projectors.

in ot her words not cheap at all.


----------

